

Hunting “the blob” causing California drought - jrapdx3
http://www.oregonlive.com/environment/index.ssf/2015/06/drought.html

======
jrapdx3
Climate researchers from Oregon State University and the University of Oxford
are looking for volunteers to help run climate simulations on their PC's to
help track down mysterious changes in ocean temperatures. It's a little like
the idea of SETI@home.

But the project in the article differs in an important way. This drought has
direct impact on our lives, the well-being of individuals and entire
communities is at stake, and inspires a stronger motivation to participate.

If you're interested, this is the website devoted to climate change projects:
[http://www.climateprediction.net/getting-
started/](http://www.climateprediction.net/getting-started/)

